# Feeding P's pea



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

Do you guys feed P's pea, the whole pea or just pea bean?


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

KISS said:


> Do you guys feed P's pea, the whole pea or just pea bean?


I have never tried that. My piranhas are on a strict seafood diet and Beefheart.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Vegetable consist a small percentage of their diet. Its not even worth trying to give it to them. Although you can.......


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i have always heard vegetables where something like 40% of their diet at certain times of the year. i through cucumber in there every once and a while and they eat it pretty quickly,


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i have fed my Ps peas but its not in there diet. I just tried it for experiment reason but my Ps did eat it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Peas work really well if you have a fish that is a bit 'backed up' or having some issues in that respect. I know a lot of people include it in the diet for their herbivorous or omnivourous cichlids as well as fancy goldfish.

I can see that it might be an issue getting some piranhas to actually eat the peas. But if you're doing a homemade food or hiding it in other types of food then it could work.

I say if they'll eat it then give it to them.


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

The reason is my P's rencently bite the plant in their tank crazy..., ( real plant and plastic one ). So I hope they will work on pea instead of the plant.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I have also read that vegetables make up a good bit of piranha's diet in the wild as well. Unless you have large piranhas, feeding them the round pea's could be difficult. I have recently thought about try to feed my reds green pea's (the long ones) to see how they react. Plus, it would add one more item in their diet.


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> I have also read that vegetables make up a good bit of piranha's diet in the wild as well. Unless you have large piranhas, feeding them the round pea's could be difficult. I have recently thought about try to feed my reds green pea's (the long ones) to see how they react. Plus, it would add one more item in their diet.


I threw a whole pea into tank last night. I found lots of bites on it this morning. But I don't think my reds actually ate any. However they did eat half of pea the day b4 yesterday. Meanwhile they are keeping bite plant









Any way, Is it ok to leave pea in tank overnight?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, I would say that would be fine, but I would definitely remove it today. Simply to keep it from starting to rot. Overnight should not be an issue.


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Yeah, I would say that would be fine, but I would definitely remove it today. Simply to keep it from starting to rot. Overnight should not be an issue.


Thanks. That's what I'm doing. I moved out the old one, and threw a new one... about 12 hrs for each pea.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

if your ps keep biting the fake plants...just to be on the safe side i would remove it temp. so that your Ps dont bite a big chunk out


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

My irritans used to just absolutely thrash the amazon swords in his tank.
I took the most effective route and simply removed the plants.


----------

